# Twinloc Frage



## mogg (26. September 2018)

Tach zusammen,
ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Spark RC900er, und hätte da eine Frage zur Funktion des Twinlocs. 

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, müsste in der Lockout Position, Dämpfer und Federgabel nahezu komplett blockiert sein, in Traction Modus teilweise offen, und in offenen Modus komplett offen. Bei meinem Spark ist der Dämpfer auch in Lockout Modus nicht blockiert, und nahezu gleich offen wie in open Modus. 

Gibt es da eine Anleitung/Hilfestellung für "dummies", um das zu korrigieren?


----------



## Krondrim (26. September 2018)

Entweder es ist nur der Seilzug, der nicht richtig eingehängt ist, damit das Rädchen sich dreht - zu großer Leerweg vielleicht. Wenn es das nicht ist, würde ich sagen.....einschicken und Service machen lassen, dürfte dann vielleicht etwas mit dem Ölstand zu tun haben.

Edit: du könntest ja mal versuchen, das Rädchen am Dämpfer/Gabel mit der Hand weiter zu drehen und versuchen, ob dann etwas passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (26. September 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das blaue Rädchen dreht sich, und von der Position scheint das auch zu passen.
Hatte auch schon versucht den Seilzug beim Bedienhebel zu verstellen, hat auch nichts gebracht.

Dann muss ich mich wohl oder übel erst mal auf dem Weg zum Händler machen...


----------



## StephanHo (26. September 2018)

Servus Mogg,

die Einstelung ist manchmal ein wenig diffizil.
das liegt ziemlich sicher daran das die blaue Scheibe an der Gabel nicht komplett am Anschlag ist.

3 Möglichkeiten: 
1. Du solltest eine Einstellschraube am Twinloc haben.....nachstellen
2. Seilzug an der Gabel nachspannen....Madenschraube......
3. An der Gabel Deckel abmachen und der Feder mehr Vorspannung geben.  

Tipp: Ich habe mehrere "Twinloc Räder" und mag es zB.. am Genius wenn im Lockout Mode die Gabel nicht ganz blockiert.
Soll heissen, das kann man auch nutzen um nur hinten vollkommen zu blockieren und vorne eben nur den Federweg zu verringern.
Ginge natürlich bei entsprechender Einstellung auch umgekehrt was aber wenig Sinn machen dürfte.


----------



## mogg (26. September 2018)

Hi StephanHo,
Dir auch Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das Problem ist aber leider nicht die Gabel, die lässt sich im Lockout Modus perfekt blockieren, sondern der Dämpfer im Rahmen. Dort bewegt sich das "blaue Rädchen" auch wenn ich den Twinloc Hebel betätige, jedoch scheint der Dämpfer nicht richtig zu blockieren.

Ich würde mir wünschen wenn ich das erst mal so eingestellt bekäme, ohne gleich Teile einschicken zu müssen. 
Könnte hier der gleiche Vorgang Abhilfe schaffen?


> 1. Du solltest eine Einstellschraube am Twinloc haben.....nachstellen


 Eine "Schraube" habe ich hier nicht gesehen, meinst damit das Rädchen um die Vorspannung am Seilzug zu verändern?


> 2. Seilzug an der Gabel nachspannen....Madenschraube......


 Das dürfte hier auch eine Möglichkeit sein, oder?


----------



## StephanHo (26. September 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber leider nicht die Gabel, die lässt sich im Lockout Modus perfekt blockieren, sondern der Dämpfer im Rahmen. Dort bewegt sich das "blaue Rädchen" auch wenn ich den Twinloc Hebel betätige, jedoch scheint der Dämpfer nicht richtig zu blockieren.


Oooops sorry hatte ich überlesen.
Am Dämpfer ist es im Prinzip dasselbe als an der Gabel.
Am Twinloc Hebel solltest Du für beide Seile eine Einstellschraube haben.
Das Rädchen ist die Kontermutter für die erwähnte Schraube- jedenfalls glaube ich das Du das meinst.
Du kannst ja einfach testen ob es am Dämpfer oder der Einstellung liegt. Seil abklemmen und Scheibe von Hand drehen...... 
Blockiert oder nicht?
Blockiert nicht..... Scheibe entfernen und innen die Feder ansehen .......
Hier auch kein Fehler... Dämpfer defekt?
Wobei ich Dir raten würde zuerst mal einen Scott Händler aufzusuchen.


----------



## mogg (26. September 2018)

Oooookaaay...Problem dank Eure Tipps gelöst. 

Die Ursache war fehlender Spannung am Twinloc Seilzug in Richtung Dämpfer. Ein paar Umdrehungen am Einstellrädchen, und hoppla, jetzt ist der Dämpfer in Lockout-Modus richtig gesperrt. Warum das die Tage nicht klappen wollte ist mir ein Rätsel, vielleicht sollte ich weniger (oder gerade mehr) trinken 

Jetzt nur noch den richtigen Sag am Dämpfer finden, und dann passt es wunderbar!


----------



## SalomonMTBN (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, mal eine andere Frage zum Twinloc. Ich bin beim Überlegen, mir das neue Ransom zuzulegen. Jedoch würde ich das Rad gern ohne den Gabellockout fahren, sondern nur mit dem Dämpfer-Lockout, wobei mir vorschwebt, den Scott Twinloc durch den SRAM TwistLock Drehhebel zu ersetzen. Wäre eine relativ elegante Lösung, den Schalter-Overload auf der linken Lenkerseite, der durch den Twinloc und den Sattelstützen-Remote gegeben ist, aufzulösen.
Bevor ich mir das aber antue würde es mich brennend interessieren, ob das schon jemand probiert hat?!


----------



## Paddyfr (17. Oktober 2018)

SalomonMTBN schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine andere Frage zum Twinloc. Ich bin beim Überlegen, mir das neue Ransom zuzulegen. Jedoch würde ich das Rad gern ohne den Gabellockout fahren, sondern nur mit dem Dämpfer-Lockout, wobei mir vorschwebt, den Scott Twinloc durch den SRAM TwistLock Drehhebel zu ersetzen. Wäre eine relativ elegante Lösung, den Schalter-Overload auf der linken Lenkerseite, der durch den Twinloc und den Sattelstützen-Remote gegeben ist, aufzulösen.
> Bevor ich mir das aber antue würde es mich brennend interessieren, ob das schon jemand probiert hat?!



Habe ähnliches vor, aber ich habe noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden. Das Problem mit dem SRAM Twistlock ist, der kennt nur auf und zu, nicht wie der FOX Hebel 3-Positionen. Genau diese drei sind ja das was den Dämpfer ausmacht, möchte den mittleren Modus am Genius nicht vermissen.


----------



## SalomonMTBN (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja ich weiß. Aber ich hab vor, sowieso nur den offenen und mittleren zu nutzen. Der volle Lockout ist m.E. beim Ransom nicht sinnvoll und daher hätt ich auch kein Problem ihn nicht zu haben...


----------



## Paddyfr (17. Oktober 2018)

Dann kann ich dir sagen das es nicht mit dem Twistlock funktioniert, der Weg ist zu lang.
Sprich du hast eher den geschlossenen oder den offenen Modus, aber den mittleren wirst du einfach überspringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SalomonMTBN (17. Oktober 2018)

Ok, genau das hab ich befürchtet. Danke für deinen Input!


----------



## SparkyJJ (2. Januar 2019)

Dann verbau halt nur den Zug für den Dämpfer und die Gabel ist ohne


----------



## crashtest212 (14. März 2019)

SalomonMTBN schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine andere Frage zum Twinloc. Ich bin beim Überlegen, mir das neue Ransom zuzulegen. Jedoch würde ich das Rad gern ohne den Gabellockout fahren, sondern nur mit dem Dämpfer-Lockout, wobei mir vorschwebt, den Scott Twinloc durch den SRAM TwistLock Drehhebel zu ersetzen. Wäre eine relativ elegante Lösung, den Schalter-Overload auf der linken Lenkerseite, der durch den Twinloc und den Sattelstützen-Remote gegeben ist, aufzulösen.
> Bevor ich mir das aber antue würde es mich brennend interessieren, ob das schon jemand probiert hat?!


klär das erstmal ob das ransom überhaupt nen dämpfer mit komplettem lockout hat...bei den genius lt versionen gabs auch keinen..da hies das ganze boostvalve.. und sorgte bei reklamationen für verwirrung,da kunden nen kompletten lockout nach ner zeit vermissten,der so nie da war


----------



## mogg (14. März 2019)

Laut:
https://enduro-mtb.com/scott-ransom-900-tuned-test/

hat das Random ein kompletten Lockout.


----------



## Paddyfr (14. März 2019)

Es hat einen Lockout, kann ich bestätigen weil ich eins fahre


----------



## hackl (17. Juli 2019)

Weil hier schon vom twinlock die Rede ist schließ ich mich Mal an.
Aus dem komplett ransom ist ein rahmensets geworden welches ich die Tage hoffentlich erhalte.
Ich bin kein Fan von der fox transfer und auch nicht vom fox Lenker Remote.
Hat hier schon wer Alternativen zum genannten welches sich mit dem twinlock verträgt?
Favourite ist gerade die ethirteen Stütze mit nem kindshock remote. (Nehme Mal an das der ethirteen Remote keinen Platz hat?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SparkyJJ (15. November 2019)

Twinnlock geht doch nur auf Gabel und Dämpfer ? 
Vermutlich willst du beides links montieren , hat das Ranson den Twinlock unterm Lenker oder drüber ?
Kann dir da jetzt spezifisch leider auch nicht weiterhelfen , mein Transfer Remote am Spark ist rechts , bringt dich 
aber nicht weiter ;-)


----------



## irgendwer84 (11. Januar 2020)

Hänge meine Twinloc Frage hier mal mit ein: Habe an meinem Spark rc nur die 2 Positionen Offen und Lockout. Würde gerne mal den Traction Mode des Dämpfers ausprobieren, die Axon sollte mMn nach die mittlere Stellung auch abkönnen. Muss/kann der Twinloc hebel entsprechend umgebaut werden?

..ach ja, das ganze Rad ist ein wenig custom aber die Fox Dämpferkennung lautet ddbl


----------



## irgendwer84 (13. Januar 2020)

Niemand hier, dessen Twinloc auch nur 2 Positionen hat/hatte? Frage halt lieber erst nach, bevor ich das Ding auseinander nehme.. 

(Mit Wippen im offenen Modus hab ich kein Problem aber wenn das Bike etwas höher im Federweg stünde, das wäre schon nett. War bisher ausschließlich Hardtail Fahrer u bin deswegen in der Hinsicht bissl empfindlich)


----------



## irgendwer84 (20. Januar 2020)

Schade, wohl nicht viel los hier. 
Dann werd ich wohl mal ein wenig basteln, leider ist gleich mal die Madenschraube, die den Zug am Dämpfer klemmt total ausgenudelt, evtl. lässt es sich mit nem kl. Schlitzschraubendreher ja lösen. Sehe ich das richtig, dass beim Dämpfer zw. Offen und blockiert eine 45° Drehung liegt und der Traction Mode sich somit irgendwo bei Hälfte befindet?


----------



## hackl (22. Januar 2020)

Servus. Ja leider nicht viel los.... Hab's für dich an meinem ransom Grad probiert. Am nude Schriftzug hab ich mich orientiert. Von offen bis blockiert sind's unter 180° (gefühlte 150°) und der Traktion liegt mittendrin.


----------



## hackl (22. Januar 2020)

Des ließ sich nicht besser fotografieren

Edit: sry Grad gelesen das es um die 2 Pos geht.
Also der remotehebel bei mir rastet ein in der Mitte. Also fehlt die bei dir und der Hebel sollte nicht funktionieren....
Ich glaube aber auch das du beim Traktion Mode nicht viel Unterschied merkst zu offen. Ich merk beim ransom leider auch erst die _Erhöhung_ im blockiertem zustand

Am besten schickst du ein Foto vom Dämpfer deinem Händler des Vertrauens oder direkt an fox. Mir wurde meine Frage schnell beantwortet


----------



## irgendwer84 (23. Januar 2020)

Hey Danke fürs zurückschreiben u die Fotos. 
War mir nur gar nicht klar, dass es überhaupt einen Twinloc Hebel mit nur 2 Positionen gab/gibt (bis auf meinen). 
Mein Dämpfer sollte lt. tune ID wohl schon 3 Modi haben, sieht am Dämpfer übrigens aus wie bei deinem im traction mode bzw. geschlossen:


----------



## hackl (23. Januar 2020)

Und wenn du den zug abklemmst bleibt der nude Schriftzug so schräg? Nicht das der vlt "vorgespannt" wurde und du nur den remote tauschen musst
Ist in der versiegelten Position der Dämpfer komplett steif?


----------



## irgendwer84 (23. Januar 2020)

So ist mein Gedanke auch gerade, nur ist die Madenschaube am Dämpfer leider rundgedreht.  
Sobald ich die draussen hab (Werkzeug im Anflug), kann ich das testen. Die Lockoutposition sperrt auch komplett. 
Falls ein anderer Remote die 3 Modi ermöglicht, müsste ich mir allerdings noch ne Lösung für meine Gabel überlegen. Den doppelten Hebelweg kann die Ansteuerung zur Lowspeed Druckstufe leider nicht ab. Hatte wohl seinen Grund für die bisherige Lösung. 
Aber hey es ist Winter und ich bin in Bastellaune...


----------



## hackl (24. Januar 2020)

Tropfen Kleber in das rundgedrehte Loch, inbus rein und raus damit  Na dann viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irgendwer84 (24. Januar 2020)

Habs ein wenig aufgebohrt und nen T10 Torx rein bekommen, so hats dann funktioniert. 
Ergebnis: Dämpferansteuerung war vorgespannt, also höchstwahrscheinlich schon im Traction Mode. 
Das würde erklären, warum ich bisher mit knapp 10% SAG zufrieden war ... 
(Könnte aber auch sein, dass dieses Exemplar umgebaut u ohne Traction Mode ist, Rad eines XC Teams).
Der Remote hat doch noch eine 3te Position, die ging nur bisher nicht wg vorgespanntem Dämpfer und Mangels weiterem Weg des Gabel Lockouts.


----------



## irgendwer84 (24. Januar 2020)

Noch ne Frage zur Ansteuerung der Gabel:
Mit dem bisherigen blauen Hebel (Fox CTD) habe ich ca. 8mm Zugweg pro Stellung , also 16mm gesamt.
Wieviel sind es mit dem orangenem (Rock Shox DNA3)?
Der Lockout meiner Gabel hat nur max. 12mm Weg.
...also bevor man sich nen eigenen Hebel konstruiert

->War nur ein Gedankenpups. Die Einfachste Möglichkeit ist natürlich, den Zug der Gabel so zu klemmen, 
dass diese in der Lockoutposition blockiert ist, dann ist sie in der mittleren Position offen und in der offenen Position auch (+lockerer Zug). Mehr kann die Gabel eh nicht...


----------



## hu$tla (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde mich hier mal mit einer Twinloc Frage anschließen: bei meinem neuen Ransom 910 lässt sich die dritte Stufe (lockout) nur sehr schwer betätigen. Grund dafür ist, dass der Hebel beim Durchdrücken mit dem Kabel für dSattelstütze kollidiert. Mit etwas Kraft lässt sich der Hebel zwar durchdrücken, allerdings sorgt das dafür, dass die Isolierung des Kabels zerkratzt wird. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?
Viele Grüße


----------



## hackl (28. Januar 2020)

Sieht man das die 2 kollidieren?
Ich hab ebenfalls etwas Lack abgekratzt aber nicht durch den hebel. Position Lockout und remote sind ja auf einer Schelle oder nicht?
Bei mir ging's zu Beginn auch nicht. Es war entweder der Dämpfer oder die Gabel zu straff gespannt. Locker Mal die vorspannschrauben komplett ob's dann geht


----------



## irgendwer84 (4. Februar 2020)

Zum Sattelstützenremote kann ich leider nichts beitragen, hätte aber trotzdem noch eine kleine Einstellfrage:
Die Markierung des Nude-Rädchens sollte im Traction Mode zwischen den beiden Markierungen am Dämpfer sein, interpretiere ich das richtig?


----------



## Paddyfr (5. Februar 2020)

irgendwer84 schrieb:


> Die Markierung des Nude-Rädchens sollte im Traction Mode zwischen den beiden Markierungen am Dämpfer sein, interpretiere ich das richtig?


Korrekt !


----------



## irgendwer84 (15. Februar 2020)

Habe jetzt herausgefunden warum die alte Madenschraube rundgedreht war: habe den Inbus jetzt so fest angezogen, dass dieser fast schon wieder rund gedreht ist aber den Zug bekomme ich trotzdem nicht festgeklemmt. Einmal im Lockout und alles ist verstellt. Tipps?


----------



## Paddyfr (15. Februar 2020)

Der Gewindestift wurde schräg in das Gewinde geschraubt und erreicht den Bowdenzug nicht.
Bau den Dämpfer doch mal aus und versuche die Madenschraube richtig einzusetzen, was schwierig wird, denn das Gewinde ist wohl ziemlich kaputt.


----------



## irgendwer84 (15. Februar 2020)

Ok, falsch ausgedrückt: Es ist nur die Inbusaufnahme der Madenschraube fast schon wieder rund gedreht, im Gewinde sitzt alles gut. Nur bekomme ich die Madenschraube nicht fest genug angezogen um den Zug dauerhaft zu halten! Hab zur Sicherheit auch erst die Madenschraube leicht reingeschraubt und den Zug dann darunter durch geschoben. Dann soweit fest gezogen, das der Inbus fast durchdreht aber das reicht leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (15. Februar 2020)

Der Gewindestift läuft normalerweise ganz locker im Gewinde, da ist keine Schraubensicherung drauf.
Wenn dir der Innensechskantschlüssel schon durchdreht bevor die Fläche des Gewindestifts den Bowdenzug klemmt, ist ganz sicher das Gewinde vermacht, deshalb benötigst so viel Kraft beim Einschrauben.

Bowdenzug raus ziehen, Gewindestift einschrauben und schauen, ob dieser weit genug eingeschraubt werden kann


----------



## irgendwer84 (16. Februar 2020)

Habe die Ursache nach nochmaligem Anschauen evtl gefunden: Da sich die Länge des abstehenden Zugendes mMn nicht großartig geändert hat, vermute ich das Problem in der Zughülle. Vll. hat sich der Metallbogen (im Rahmen) in die Zughülle eingearbeitet und sich deswegen alles verstellt. Denn die Madenschraube läuft gut im Gewinde, berührt den Zug und da sollte augenscheinlich alles passen. 
Wollte es eig vermeiden aber nun wird halt die Zughülle noch getauscht und eingefädelt...


----------



## DereMann (9. November 2020)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran es liegen kann, dass mein TwinLoc System nicht mehr in den Lockout Modus einrasten will? 

Der Hebel der Fernbedienung bleibt nicht mehr in der hintersten Position.. Hat das etwas mit dem Seilzug zu tun?

Danke und LG!


----------



## subdiver (22. November 2020)

Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich ein leichtes Knacken im Traction Mode,
wenn der Dämpfer leicht ein- und ausfedert.

Im offenen oder geschlossenen Zustand nicht.

Erst hatte ich die Dämpferbuchsen in Verdacht, 
aber hier kann ich kein Spiel feststellen.

Spark RC900 Modell 2014.

Hat Jemand eine Ahnung was es sein könnte?
Vielen Dank.


----------

